# Twins '09



## Norm70

Exciting last night hope you didn't miss it! What going to happen the rest of the season. Blackburn looked shaky early and then got better. Liriano looked ok.

Cuddyer has either struck out and looked like a little leaguer or came through with a hit. Gomez looked like he did the beginning of last season, hopefully he remebers there is a june july and august this yr and shows up.

lots of questions and lots of hope. whats going to happen?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

The first time though the rotation there will be some shakey starts, I think it all comes down to the unproven bullpen, we dont know yet if they can come up big when we need them. The Twins will probably be competative in the central again, but it will be close, all the central teams are evenly matched, who knows what will happen.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well once we get Mauer back things will hopefully change for the "power" guys. Creede has looked comfortable. But Cuddy.....wow. If he could just have gotten a hit in the first game when runners were in scoring position the twins would be 2-0. He has looked awful in his strike outs. But pitchers are always better out of spring training than hitters. So he should improve.

It will be interesting year. The central is tough. I still think the twins will be in the running for the division or a wild card spot. They just need to get the next two from Seatle.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Jose Morales looked terrible at the plate last night, Redman is a good back-up but this team needs Mauer in the lineup soon. Way too many question marks with this team but they should be in the hunt if they can get Nathan the ball in the ninth. Need Kubel to produce at the DH spot for sure and Creede to stay healthy. Yes I stayed up for the finish last night, unreal.
:beer:


----------



## TK33

Cuddyer will come around. Crede and Kubel are the questions. Gomez should continue the maturation process. Spann is a star in the making.

The pale hoes are one Jim Thome injury away from mediocrity. The team to watch will be KC. It is going to be a great season.


----------



## Norm70

offense finally busted out last night. the most satisfying moment to see crede hit a homer vs the white sux anyone agree? :beer:


----------



## TK33

They went cold tonight. Liriano is the concern but I would bet the weather had something to do with it.

Crede needs to do that a lot this year.


----------



## Norm70

she's looking ugly right now.... uke: 19 hits last night and some poor, poor performances by both the starters and the bullpen in the opening week. someone's got the kick them in the butt and get'em going :eyeroll:

not to mention being shut out 2x uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

They need Mauer in the line up. The twins are missing a .300 hitter right in the middle.

Can't wait until "baby Jesus" gets back into the line up. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Heck of a game last night. They said before the game that Mauer should be getting some playing time starting next week.


----------



## Norm70

yikes cuddyer is not earning himself a spot.

here's a question to all of you twins fans,

he lined out, but who would you rather have up with a man on 2nd and 2 outs to win the game Moreneau, Mauer, or.....Gomez?

My choice Gomez the kid is clutch. changes his whole approach when the game is on the line.


----------



## Norm70

they are going to have a big cluster....you know what when mauer comes back.

they said they will primarly DH him for about 2 to 3 weeks. what happens to kubel or cuddyer? should they play over mauer, i doubt it, but will kubel become the 5th outfielder in the outfield circus we have right now???

they need to pull the trigger on a trade soon. young, cuddyer, kubel one of them is going to have to go. get a decent middle relief guy.

just like they say, when you have 2 QB's you really do't have one. What happens when you have 5 Outfielders?


----------



## KEN W

Trade Cuddy.....he is by far the oldest of the bunch.He is on the way down while the others aren't into their prime yet..Might not get much for him until the trade deadline in July.


----------



## maanjus11

I say trade young. I know he's not as old as cuddy, but everytime he fields a ball it makes me nervous, not to mention when he is up to bat!


----------



## Chuck Smith

I say trade cuddy out of the 5. Yes young is not a great glove....but last night he looked like a gold glover. but again that was last night. ;-)

It will be interesting when the trade deadline nears or more outfielders get injured around the league. Twins could be in a good spot to help themselves.


----------



## TK33

maanjus11 said:


> I say trade young. I know he's not as old as cuddy, but everytime he fields a ball it makes me nervous, not to mention when he is up to bat!


Great call

Young is already slow and has a rag arm. Cuddyer will be a better athlete at 40 than young will at 30. Espn had cuddyer as one the top arms in MLB, can't underestimate the value of that hose in right. When the cards picked up Larry Walker several years ago that one of the main things larussa liked about him. Less runners making the big turn at second and third.

The whole team (except morneau) is not earning a spot right now.


----------



## KEN W

TK33 said:


> maanjus11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole team (except morneau) is not earning a spot right now.
Click to expand...

And Perkens....1.65 ERA.


----------



## TK33

KEN W said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maanjus11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole team (except morneau) is not earning a spot right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And Perkens....1.65 ERA.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who knew perky would be the ace


----------



## KEN W

Yeah.....I think their starting pitching is the problem for now.Of course Toronto is leading the majors in hitting right now.


----------



## kmont_2012

Id say crede is earning a spot too with two major game winning hits


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

I wouldn't mind packaging up punto and cuddy and shipping them out, maybe for a middle reliever 

The twins definatly need to do something soon with the outfield situation, and might as well get something out of one of them while they can. Yes, it would suck to see Young go, as I think he has a ton of potential, but something must give.

Cuddy is so inconsistent.... he either has a solid game, or he looks like he couldnt hit a little league pitcher and strikes out on pitches 3 feet off the plate.


----------



## TK33

Andrew Bremseth said:


> I wouldn't mind packaging up punto and cuddy and shipping them out, maybe for a middle reliever
> 
> The twins definatly need to do something soon with the outfield situation, and might as well get something out of one of them while they can. Yes, it would suck to see Young go, as I think he has a ton of potential, but something must give.
> 
> Cuddy is so inconsistent.... he either has a solid game, or he looks like he couldnt hit a little league pitcher and strikes out on pitches 3 feet off the plate.


There is an old saying- offense draws the crowd defense wins the game.

The twins would never be able to pitch the way the do without the defense behind them, a shining example of that is the fact that they have ranked first or second in walks allowed for the past 6-8 seasons. When the count is 2-1 or 3-2 or even 2-0 you can give the hitter a little something more or take a big chance when you have the D behind you. I have called tens of thousands of pitches in my career from little league through college and amateur ball and there is just no substitute for good defense. I do realize that comparing amateurs to pros is more than apples to oranges  You can take chances inside with a fastball or go for the slider on the outer half and leave it on the black or the best pitch known to man the change up down low. Bottome line the Twins staff has the luxury of forcing the hitters to earn it, that is priceless with a young staff

I find it weird that you think Cuddy is inconsistent and you would rather see young, he is the epitomy on inconsistence. What about guirrerre or what ever, don't forget neshak is coming back eventually. The twins problem with pitching seems to be a lack of movement on the ball. That is why we are seeing so many bombs given up, Rick Anderson will correct that in short order. By mid-may the staff should be in working condition.


----------



## KEN W

TK33.....good post.Lets hope they aren't to far back by that time.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

TK33 said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind packaging up punto and cuddy and shipping them out, maybe for a middle reliever
> 
> The twins definatly need to do something soon with the outfield situation, and might as well get something out of one of them while they can. Yes, it would suck to see Young go, as I think he has a ton of potential, but something must give.
> 
> Cuddy is so inconsistent.... he either has a solid game, or he looks like he couldnt hit a little league pitcher and strikes out on pitches 3 feet off the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it weird that you think Cuddy is inconsistent and you would rather see young, he is the epitomy on inconsistence. What about guirrerre or what ever, don't forget neshak is coming back eventually. The twins problem with pitching seems to be a lack of movement on the ball. That is why we are seeing so many bombs given up, Rick Anderson will correct that in short order. By mid-may the staff should be in working condition.
Click to expand...

I would rather see Young because I think he has potential. Cuddy is past his prime and I can't see him having a break out season from here on out. I agree Young isn't very impressive now at all, but I think the time may come.... Knock on wood.


----------



## TK33

KEN W said:


> TK33.....good post.Lets hope they aren't to far back by that time.


No kidding, I cuss them like my beloved fighting sioux but they are always there at the end of the year. Then they run out gas and leave a guy wondering what might have been.

The great Yogi Berra - all pitchers are whiners or crybabies or both 

Catching is the greatest position in sports.


----------



## KEN W

Good thing Toronto is leaving town.Liriano is 0-3 with an ERA of about 10.00.Course they have scored 3 runs for him in 3 games.


----------



## Norm70

TK33 said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind packaging up punto and cuddy and shipping them out, maybe for a middle reliever
> 
> The twins definatly need to do something soon with the outfield situation, and might as well get something out of one of them while they can. Yes, it would suck to see Young go, as I think he has a ton of potential, but something must give.
> 
> Cuddy is so inconsistent.... he either has a solid game, or he looks like he couldnt hit a little league pitcher and strikes out on pitches 3 feet off the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying- offense draws the crowd defense wins the game.
> 
> The twins would never be able to pitch the way the do without the defense behind them, a shining example of that is the fact that they have ranked first or second in walks allowed for the past 6-8 seasons. When the count is 2-1 or 3-2 or even 2-0 you can give the hitter a little something more or take a big chance when you have the D behind you. I have called tens of thousands of pitches in my career from little league through college and amateur ball and there is just no substitute for good defense. I do realize that comparing amateurs to pros is more than apples to oranges  You can take chances inside with a fastball or go for the slider on the outer half and leave it on the black or* the best pitch known to man the change up down low.* Bottome line the Twins staff has the luxury of forcing the hitters to earn it, that is priceless with a young staff
> 
> I find it weird that you think Cuddy is inconsistent and you would rather see young, he is the epitomy on inconsistence. What about guirrerre or what ever, don't forget neshak is coming back eventually. The twins problem with pitching seems to be a lack of movement on the ball. That is why we are seeing so many bombs given up, Rick Anderson will correct that in short order. By mid-may the staff should be in working condition.
Click to expand...

change up down low, aint that the truth. best pitch i ever devloped as an amature and legion player. if you can get some movement and control its devistating with a good fastball. love teaching kids to throw a good change instead of that stupid curve you see young kids trying to throw. [/b]


----------



## TK33

absolutely Norm :beer:

I was at a babe ruth game in fargo last year and what I saw made me want to puke. I watched three different pitchers throw about 30-40 breaking balls and not one of them had the appropriate coaching on how to do it. Almost everyone of them KIDS had the elbow below the shoulder, flew open with the front side, and just slung it. 100% elbow.

It was very sad. Both the foolish coaches and the foolish parents cheered the breaking ball as if it was the second coming. I have seen a lot of good pitchers and very few had the breaking ball as their out pitch, those who did didn't have it until after high school/legion. Most guys had the 2 seam or the change up as the go to pitch. If my son decides to pitch he will throw 3 pitches until he is at least 16. 4 seam, 2 seam, and the change. IMO more coaches need to teach their players to follow Greg Maddux--location and movement trumph velocity. We are seeing the same thing with the twins' staff.


----------



## KEN W

Wow.....Perkins can't pitch much better.1 run on 4 hits over 8 innings. :beer:


----------



## djleye

I knew that Kubel was a player........I have always loved that guy!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

djleye said:


> I knew that Kubel was a player........I have always loved that guy!!!!!


A bandwagon fan..... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## TK33

Tough day at fenway

Liriano's ERA is higher than his weight


----------



## KEN W

Baker's is higher than Liriano's.Over 10 for the 2 games he has started.Watching him pitch is like watching homerun derby.Those are supposedly their top 2 pitchers.Baker has no movement on the ball....hitters are sitting on his fastball and sending it to another zip code. :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan

Fast and straight = A ball usually hit a long way---Baker right now

Medium speed with movement = usually a ground ball or pop up--Perkins right now


----------



## TK33

I have not caught too many games yet this year but I caught most of tonight's.

Morales sucks as a receiver. That has to be a factor in the pitching problems. A pitcher that has no confidence in his catcher is not a good thing and I am thinking that is going on now.


----------



## TK33

Alexi is sent down, Tolbert up.

From the news today he is really in Gardy's doghouse. Waiting on ayala to go down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sure fun to watch when they can hit the ball.

Liriano is about reliable as the weather unfortunately.


----------



## TK33

Chris Hustad said:


> Sure fun to watch when they can hit the ball.
> 
> Liriano is about reliable as the weather unfortunately.


I hope he makes it all the way back from TJ surgery.

They are starting to look like the Twins we are are use to seeing. Only 4 back.


----------



## Norm70

waiting for the whole bullpen to go down. geez they have been bad this year. just one solid guy outta there(ex nathan). would that be to much to ask?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Maybe Gardy will have to ask Nathan to go two innings instead of one. Like the old closers used to do.....Reardon, Aggy, etc.


----------



## TK33

Chuck Smith said:


> Maybe Gardy will have to ask Nathan to go two innings instead of one. Like the old closers used to do.....Reardon, Aggy, etc.


He was a starter. Gardy is going to look like archie bunker at this rate


----------



## Chuck Smith

My big problem with all of baseball is that they don't let the pitchers go longer than they should.

Think of it in 87 when the twins won it. 4 starters not 5, Reardon pitched 2-3 innings to get a save. There was no middle relief.

Look at this year our middle relief has been hurting us all year.

Look at the game extra inning game with KC (i think). Guerrier was crusing. Next inning they bring in a different reliever.....goes down hill. Let guerrier at least start the next inning. Same game Mijares was crusing....let him pitch until he gets in trouble. ALso 100 pitch counts.....come on.


----------



## TK33

That's a big reason why Blyleven not being in cooperstown is a joke. Apparently science and history trumphs the good old visit to the bump and asking pitcher and catcher how the rag is doing. The closer part doesn't bother me as much as long as they are good. Nathan, rivera, the dude from the angels, etc are shut down stoppers. They are really only pitchers by position, most of them only have 2 pitches. Rivera has only one pitch. They have been and should continue to be separated from guys like reardon, eckersly, and the like.

My $.02


----------



## Norm70

i thought for sure they would pull marjeres last night when cabrera came up, lo and behold gardy left him in. and the results were good. we might have to get nathan in the 7th, guerrier and majeres are the only one doing a sh** bit of good right now.

I heard gardy say that they wanted breslow to pitch a few games with a big lead, before they put him into a tight game. WHY the heck is he in the bullpen if he can't hold a lead!!! don't understand it.

If the bullpen would pull their head outta there butts, a hot team could build a pretty good sized lead in the division right now.

the hitting has been pretty good, castilla needed to be sent down, its too bad i liked the kid, i hope he finds his stroke. Cuddyer finally is starting to hit...that guy has had more chances to score than brad pitt in room full of hookers. Miss have gomez every day miss the energy he brings. hope they don't knock his confidence down for future years. he did have more rbi's, stolen bases, and home runs than cuddyer last yr.


----------



## KEN W

Norm70 said:


> that guy has had more chances to score than brad pitt in room full of hookers.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## TK33

Get rid of young. I think that is gardy's plan. Give young and crede a shot if they don't produce hello mr pine.

I think and hope the lineup will have gomez, spann and cuddy in the of and buscher at 3B by mid season. Cuddyer had a throw from the rf corner in the rain game the other night that was great, he didn't get the out but the fact that he got to the wet ball and made it a play is the reason he is there. If that was young it would have been a triple


----------



## TK33

Pathetic pathetic pathetic

The home plate ump is in trouble

Less trouble than our bullpen


----------



## KEN W

Wow.....great finish.....Crede with a grand slam in the 13th ining to win it 14-10.


----------



## Norm70

tk, i see your post reads 9:39pm about crede. you only had to wait about 2 more hours for his heroics! 

how bout jessie crain last night. cruising then granderson's triple and BALK, which is was. probably the most obvious balk i have seen in awhile. glad crede saved him he looked pretty good.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

If that don't bring some kind of spark to the team, I don't know what will... that should definately make Crede feel like a part of the team!

I was frusrated with Redman throughout the beginning of the game... when Tolbert threw home, if Redman would have watched the ball he would have been able to tag that runner out. A play Mauer would have made and one Mike would have made 9/10 times. Also when he had 2 passed balls (scored wild pitches, both stoppable) in the same at bat, basically giving up a run. IMO he cost us two easy runs in the beginning of the game.

Noon game today, will be interesting to see what happens, hopefully Baker can go deep in the game because you never know what you're gona get when you go into the bullpen. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

KEN W said:


> Wow.....great finish.....Crede with a grand slam in the 13th ining to win it 14-10.


Too bad I fell asleep in the 12th.


----------



## Chuck Smith

They pull another one out today.......Give up 5 runs in the 6th. In the 7th they score 6 and get the victory.

They better start to roll. They just gained three games on the division leaders.


----------



## KEN W

Twins back in First place :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Gildog

Chuck Smith said:


> They pull another one out today.......Give up 5 runs in the 6th. In the 7th they score 6 and get the victory.
> 
> They better start to roll. They just gained three games on the division leaders.


=============================
when one of the leaders is the KC Royals, you might expect them to come tumbling back to the pack! Lots of excitement here in KC for awhile, with the good pitching and phenomenal start by Zack Greinke...but alas they are proving that they are still the effing Royals!

but only in the AL central could a team lose 6 in a row and still be just out of first place!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

3 way tie for the top of the division as of right now... 8)

Bring on the skankies.


----------



## TK33

Andrew Bremseth said:


> If that don't bring some kind of spark to the team, I don't know what will... that should definately make Crede feel like a part of the team!
> 
> I was frusrated with Redman throughout the beginning of the game... when Tolbert threw home, if Redman would have watched the ball he would have been able to tag that runner out. A play Mauer would have made and one Mike would have made 9/10 times. Also when he had 2 passed balls (scored wild pitches, both stoppable) in the same at bat, basically giving up a run. IMO he cost us two easy runs in the beginning of the game.
> 
> Noon game today, will be interesting to see what happens, hopefully Baker can go deep in the game because you never know what you're gona get when you go into the bullpen. :lol:


OK Andy, :eyeroll: 

There is a 200lb man barreling around 3rd on his way home, you get shorthopped on turf. 
Here is the sequence for a catcher= square up on home plate, get your left toes pointed toward third to protect your legs, get two hands ready, and get in a position to catch the ball. All this while bracing for impact, and Red is no spring chicken.

It is too bad but that is a tough play, compounded by turf. The last thing you want is to have the ball get by you, or even worse bounce off a shin pad and end up in a dugout. Red makes that play almost every time, and usually finishes with his patented Billy Idol style fist pump. He is more reliable as a receiver and defender than Mauer. Mauer has made gigantic strides in the last few seasons but Ol Red is still better in that situation, IMO.

I can't imagine the impacts at the major league level. I once got flattened by a guy that went 260, once again at a way lower level. Plowing the catcher is now illegal in MN amateur ball. When you think of the size and speed of the guys in the MLB, blocking the plate is one of the gutsiest things in sports. The sporting news had a poll several years ago and the play at the plate was the most popular play in sports.



> tk, i see your post reads 9:39pm about crede. you only had to wait about 2 more hours for his heroics!
> 
> how bout jessie crain last night. cruising then granderson's triple and BALK, which is was. probably the most obvious balk i have seen in awhile. glad crede saved him he looked pretty good.


I stayed up and watched it. Crede was clutch. But none of that would have happened without Kubel!!!

To take a screaming Joel Zumaya fastball on the inside half and pound it on the first pitch off the bench was unreal. :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

TK33 said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that don't bring some kind of spark to the team, I don't know what will... that should definately make Crede feel like a part of the team!
> 
> I was frusrated with Redman throughout the beginning of the game... when Tolbert threw home, if Redman would have watched the ball he would have been able to tag that runner out. A play Mauer would have made and one Mike would have made 9/10 times. Also when he had 2 passed balls (scored wild pitches, both stoppable) in the same at bat, basically giving up a run. IMO he cost us two easy runs in the beginning of the game.
> 
> Noon game today, will be interesting to see what happens, hopefully Baker can go deep in the game because you never know what you're gona get when you go into the bullpen. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Andy, :eyeroll:
> 
> There is a 200lb man barreling around 3rd on his way home, you get shorthopped on turf.
> Here is the sequence for a catcher= square up on home plate, get your left toes pointed toward third to protect your legs, get two hands ready, and get in a position to catch the ball. All this while bracing for impact, and Red is no spring chicken.
> 
> It is too bad but that is a tough play, compounded by turf. The last thing you want is to have the ball get by you, or even worse bounce off a shin pad and end up in a dugout. Red makes that play almost every time, and usually finishes with his patented Billy Idol style fist pump. He is more reliable as a receiver and defender than Mauer. Mauer has made gigantic strides in the last few seasons but Ol Red is still better in that situation, IMO.
> 
> I can't imagine the impacts at the major league level. I once got flattened by a guy that went 260, once again at a way lower level. Plowing the catcher is now illegal in MN amateur ball. When you think of the size and speed of the guys in the MLB, blocking the plate is one of the gutsiest things in sports. The sporting news had a poll several years ago and the play at the plate was the most popular play in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tk, i see your post reads 9:39pm about crede. you only had to wait about 2 more hours for his heroics!
> 
> how bout jessie crain last night. cruising then granderson's triple and BALK, which is was. probably the most obvious balk i have seen in awhile. glad crede saved him he looked pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stayed up and watched it. Crede was clutch. But none of that would have happened without Kubel!!!
> 
> To take a screaming Joel Zumaya fastball on the inside half and pound it on the first pitch off the bench was unreal. :beer:
Click to expand...

I'm well aware of everything you said, and notice how I said Red would make that play 9 out of 10 times... I have watched the games, I have been to the dome more than once already this year, you don't need to tell me what is going on. Personally I would much rather have Mauer in there catching, but that's just me. Also, I don't like to be called Andy. :eyeroll:

I am still not sure of the point you were trying to make?? 

I am looking forward to seeing Liriano on the mound tonight, I saw him pitch last weekend at the dome and hope he can start making it deeper into the game.


----------



## TK33

take it easy dude,

Mauer can't catch every day, and Red is too old to catch every day. I think I read somewhere that he is staying with the org after his playing days are done, who knows maybe he is Gardy's successor.

You made it sound like an easy play and that it frustrated you. I was sitting next to a guy at the tavern the other night that said the same thing. It is a tough play, the toughest play in baseball. Good play by Tolbert, not the best throw. Be frustrated at Tolbert, that is my point.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Definately not an easy play, just frustrating because I am used to seeing that play be made by Red and/or Joe, and I also agree Tolbert could be blamed for the poor throw.

If that's true about Red staying around, I think that is great. His personality is exactly what we need in our organization and he keeps the locker room positive. He is like dad in there and the young guys really appreciate it.


----------



## TK33

New park, same results :evil:

Until we can win at NY and Boston we will never see a title. This time it was Nathan, walks walks walks. 

The offense did their part and Frank Liriano did his. This one hurts.


----------



## Gildog

TK33 said:


> New park, same results :evil:
> 
> Until we can win at NY and Boston we will never see a title. This time it was Nathan, walks walks walks.
> 
> The offense did their part and Frank Liriano did his. This one hurts.


So did Saturday.
So did Sunday.

when was the last time the Twinks lost 3 walkoffs in a row? 1973??


----------



## KEN W

Wow.....4 straight close game losses.And now Perkins is on the 15 day idisabled list.He will have an MRI done on his elbow.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Terrible weekend to be a twins fan..... :eyeroll:

We really need to figure out this NY Yankees thing.....


----------



## TK33

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Terrible weekend to be a twins fan..... :eyeroll:
> 
> We really need to figure out this NY Yankees thing.....


Six in a row.

Who thought pitching would be the problem?? They can't hold a lead and the hitters can never get them back in a game uke:

Good thing there is a lot of parody in the AL central


----------



## Norm70

what a way bust out of a slump *20-0* in the 8th


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

I am speechless after today's game :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Watched the re-run last night.They were hitting the ball all over the place.Of course Colon doesn't have much left in the gas tank.....going to the dome to see them play Milwaukee tomorow.


----------



## TK33

anyone want to get rid of cuddyer now??? 

We score 20 our pitching gives up 1
we score 4 our pitching gives up 5 :roll:


----------



## blhunter3

TK33 said:


> anyone want to get rid of cuddyer now???
> 
> We score 20 our pitching gives up 1
> we score 4 our pitching gives up 5 :roll:


I think after the 20 run game and Cuddy getting the cycle will spark the team.


----------



## TK33

the team is muscling up lately.

Morneau hit an absolute rocket tonight :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

TK33 said:


> the team is muscling up lately.
> 
> Morneau hit an absolute rocket tonight :beer:


That was a shot, got out in a Hurry!

The twins have hit the 2nd most homeruns by a team in May, after the Yankees, (look where they play). I can't remember the last time something like this has happened.

I heard some sportscasters on ESPN hinting toward Mauer steroid use (jokingly) due to his power surge, but it sure has been fun to watch him this month! Two strikes out for him tonight, something you don't normally see.

Another good outing by Blackburn, overall a pretty good game to watch tonight. :beer:


----------



## Norm70

watching the red sox the last couple nights....think we coulda had ellbury! i love span and who know if he woulda ever came up with ellsbury on the team, but that guy is fricken good! Punto sexposed his arm last night though.

still like go go gomez, hope he gets it going one of these days. I still don't like having 5 outfielders but it really put a spark in cuddys and kubels butt.


----------



## TK33

Joe vavra figured mauer could start hitting bombs at any time but it would cost him 20-30 pts in the avg. Guess he is proving that theory wrong for now. The guys bat control and swing are things of beauty. I don't know who to compare it to. The only modern name that comes to mind is Larry Walker.

If kubel and cuddy can keep a good pace for the season Morneau could hit 50 bombs. Still need to beat the yanks and bosox at their houses to be a real contender.


----------



## TK33

:eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll: uke:

This is not a Twins style team, what a bunch of underachievers.


----------



## TK33

I was a little hard on our squad the other night. Tonight was a good win.

Back above 500, now if they can keep it going. Long ways to go

:beer:


----------



## TK33

No love for the twins on the site anymore? 8)

Cuddyer is hitting like a champ, Crede is more than solid at 3rd, Kubel is coming into his own, and what about Gomez :beer:

I am liking Spann, Gomez, and Cuddyer in the outfield.


----------



## KEN W

Wow.....why did Gardy leave Liriano in after he couldn't get the ball across the plate in the 6 th inning.Was really surprised to see him come out and start the 7th.This loss can be blamed on the manager.Plus the first 5 hitters in the batting order go 1-25.

Welcome back to earth Joe Mauer..... 0-6.His average has dropped 70 points in the past month.....time to start a hot streak again.


----------



## TEALMAN

I don't think the derby helped his stroke. I cringed when I found out he was actually going to do it.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

The problem with the Twins is inconsistancy. They either score 3 runs or 10 and the pitching staff either gives up 10 or 2. When they get together its great, but that seems to be the problem.

They don't seem to be playing the Twins style this season, ie bunting, stealing and clutch hitting. Not sure if that's the players or managers choice.

IMO Gardy is not that great of a manager. He tends to over manage and under manage at times.

What about the passed ball by Maurer last night, wow haven't seen him miss one that badly in quite awhile if ever.


----------



## TK33

It looked like mauer was expecting a 4 seam fastball and Liriano threw a 2 seamer.

I agree with the twins style. No hustle or energy at times. I still think gardy is a great manager, he seems to be on a bad luck streak, like the rest of the squad.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I can't believe it's 13 to 13 right now......(being posted moments after the A's grand slam)


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

What a game last night! Talk about a hitting display and poor pitching. That last call was tough to swallow, but the twins shouldn't of blown such a big lead!

They definitely need some type of replay system though. Give each team 2 challenges during the game or at least a booth review in the nineth or something. I mean Cuddy was pretty obviously safe and that ruined a fun game to watch.


----------



## TK33

Mlb needs to review their umpiring period. Too many egos and too many umps think the game is about them. The percentage is small but seems to be growing. Imo they need to get rid of fining managers for getting tossed. Too many skippers get tossed for legitimate gripes.

Back to the twins. Hopefully they learn to score runs after the 5th inning. Seems to be an issue.


----------



## Gildog

after yesterday it would be nice if they scored some runs, period!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Gildog said:


> after yesterday it would be nice if they scored some runs, period!


Man, Perkins was god awfull! :eyeroll:

Seems like the more they baby these starting pitchers the more injuries they have. What happened to starters going 7 or 8 innings and throwing 140-150 pitches? If their only going to pitch 5 or 6 innings why not have a four man rotation instead of five and pitch every fourth game.


----------



## TK33

swept the sox.

Twins' fans got some nice press from the national media for giving Buehrle an appropriate ovation after breaking a remarkable record.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

TK33 said:


> swept the sox.


Yeah, they don't seem to have a problem beating the teams in their division. Of course those teams are just as mediocre as the Twins.

The Twins won't win another WS until they can beat the Yanks, Red Sox and Angels consistantly. Unfortunately the Twins are looking more like the Vikes every year! Suck the fans in by making the playoffs and then exit early!


----------



## KEN W

Fire Smith

Inherited a team that had won the division when it was competitive, and quickly turned it into a team incapable of winning it when it became a joke. Has made 2 major trades and gotten absolutely fleeced on both. Either ignores gaping holes or attempts to patch them with castoffs and rejects from bottom-feeding teams.

The top 5 spots in the line-up are solid, but 6-9 is a complete void, a mix of average utility players, has-been's and never-will-be's. There's a lights-out closer and and solid setup man, but when the starters and rest of the bullpen are giving up double-digits run totals on a regular basis, it doesn't do you much good.

Amazing how every half-decent prospect is deemed untouchable, but young proven players like Garza and Bartlett could be dealt for a guy with an attitude problem at a position we didn't need and a backup infielder.

Anyone else tired of hearing....."they wanted to many of our prospects."Well guess what.....by the time prospects move up to the major league team.....the established players have moved on.The cycle will never end until the Polhads lossen their billfold.

It's ironic that the team with the new stadium is owned by a billionare penny pincher and the Vikes ownership who is willing to do what it takes to win can't get past first base on a stadium. :eyeroll:


----------



## Colt

The Twins suck. So do the Vikes, Tame, and Timberpups. :lol:


----------



## TK33

couldn't agree more Ken. Except Bartlett, with the twins he was a mendoza hitter who failed to execute the sac bunt. Not a good combination. Balfour was the one that bothered me more than the rest.

The Pohlads have definetely been the subject of some analysts the last few years, and not in a good light. Should have got Beltre or Ellsbury, if this keeps up you can kiss Morneau good bye probably sooner than later, among others. Cabrera is a decent pickup, but there was better to be had. I was hoping to see Young disappear at the trade deadline but no such luck. He is just bad, he has terrible at bats and is a slouch in left. Crede has been so-so, I still am not convinced that it was worth slowing down Buscher's development, now he is in rochester. Liriano may never be the same, the rest of the starters are inconsistent. They really miss a veteran on the staff. They have the two of the top 10 players in the game, one of the three best closers, and an infield that any other pitcher in the league would kill for and here we are.

I really thought this was going to be the year, it isn't over yet but the way they struggle with the red sox, yanks, and angels it doesn't look good.

I do find terrible irony in the whole stadium situation.


----------



## KEN W

They are a 500 team.Even though the trade for Cabrera took one of the weak bats out of the lineup,it did nothing to help the pitching staff.Relying completely on your farm system isn't going to do it against the Red Sox,Yankees,and Angels.

All we heard from them was....."build us a new stadium and we will have more money to get and keep good players."Supposedly the new stadium will bring in another $40 Mil.Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## TK33

played well enough to win tonight. That was the worst officiated game I think I have ever watched uke:

Once again a bunch of hack umps blow about every call in the game and Gardy gets tossed. I liked Gardy's postgame interview, he definetely called out MLB. He will more than likely get a few nights off but it was a point worth making.

It isn't very often that you can blame any game on the officiating but this was definetely one of them.


----------



## zogman

Ken, Agree need a couple of ace starting pitchers. Plus they will have to pay big bucks in the future to keep the M amd M boysand Kubel. Which in my opinion they need to do to keep the crowds coming.

TC, I though Gardie did a good job with the post game interview. You just got to tell it like it is sometimes.


----------



## KEN W

Their pitching staff just isn't getting the job done....6 runs in the first inning.If the starters play well....then the bullpen doesn't show up.

Will be interesting to see how Pavano does tonight.


----------



## TK33

absolutely Ken. The defense was bad in the first inning as well. It would have been nice if the umps would have allowed the game to have 3 outs per side though. They would have been out of the first with little damage done. The positive thing that came out of this game is that the offense looked good and they battled through some adversity. Morneau and especially Cuddyer need to be large the rest of the series. I am at a loss as to why they have gotten so far away from the small ball that brought us so much success. Inge is a great 3rd baseman with a cannon but he has been known to be bad in streaks. If he were to thrown one away it could easily be an inside the park job with guys like spann, gomez, and cabrera.

2-3 missed balks, two ridiculous calls at home plate, a missed fan interference, and a foul ball called fair by the first base ump before the bag. That is the home plate umps' call. The really bothersome part of this is that Hunter Wendelstadt told the AP that the calls were correct, which makes him both a jerk and an idiot. Possible also blind. Either way umps like him should not be in MLB, and they most certainly should not be allowed to do games where there is an obvious issue with the team/skipper. Every ump misses an occasional call, every zone is different, and that is a part of the game that makes it worth watching but when this many calls are blown in this serious of a series something is really wrong. MLB needs to look no further than nascar if they want to see what happens when officiating and rules heads south. IMO they need more younger umps who have less of a chip on their shoulder and are in good enough shape to keep up to the speed of the game.

I hope to see smith down the road after this season. The bad is the pohlad's have such a bad reputation and the whole world know the potential of the twins so getting a really good gm maybe nearly impossible. Too bad Ryan didn't stick around a few more seasons.


----------



## KEN W

Pitching is aweful....26 runs in 3 games and you only get 1 win???? uke:


----------



## TK33

KEN W said:


> Pitching is aweful....26 runs in 3 games and you only get 1 win???? uke:


getting schallacked at home by the fearsome mighty royals.
12 runs through 6 innings :eyeroll:

I wonder if the twins pitcher's realize there are no screens out on the field. Therefore it is not batting practice so they might want to try to hit the corners everyonce in a while. The outfielders are going to have trade in their cleats for track shoes. They will be shot by september.


----------



## Gildog

what the heck did the Twins do to the Royals batters?? Don't the twinks know the Royals are shooting for the worst record in baseball?? We won't get there if the twinks keep giving up runs like last night!!!

but on the bright, unsarcastic side...with the Royals win last night, we are all having $2 turkey subs from Planet Sub here in KC...they have that promotion after every Royals win...YUM!


----------



## zogman

Any more beatings like that from the Royals and Gardie will voluntarily suspend himself. I sure felt sorry for him last night.


----------



## KEN W

Twins have lost 8 of the past 10 games while scoring an average of 6 runs a game.Now what does that say about your pitching staff????


----------



## TK33

zogman said:


> Any more beatings like that from the Royals and Gardie will voluntarily suspend himself. I sure felt sorry for him last night.


There have been a lot of people riding gardy as of late, I for one don't understand this. It is mid august, the coaching part is pretty much done for the year. It kind of reminds me of the problem Ned Yost ran into in Milwaukee. The manager at this point in the year more or less just fills out the lineup card and flashes a few signs. I do wonder why he has gotten away from small ball but the pitching is not his problem, or Anderson's at this point. Throw strikes and give your team a chance to win. To me the twin's problems, like the brew crew's lie in the front office.


----------



## KEN W

Up and down.....Liriano gives up 1 run and 3 hits tonight.


----------



## TK33

the offense spots blackburn 3 runs, he comes back and gives up six runs. uke: Three hr's in one inning, with two to the upper deck.

Scott Baker was called the ace the other night. He is hardly an ace, just the least pathetic underacheiver on the staff.


----------



## KEN W

TK33 said:


> the offense spots blackburn 3 runs, he comes back and gives up six runs. uke: Three hr's in one inning, with two to the upper deck.
> 
> Scott Baker was called the ace the other night. He is hardly an ace, just the least pathetic underacheiver on the staff.


Twins have 7 number 5 starters.The 5 starting now plus Perkins and Slowey.

Good thing they have a new stadium coming.....won't be any other reason to go watch them next year.They don't sign top flight free agents and they have already raided Rochester.Another year of .500 baseball.

When 4 of your top 5 hitters are all left-handed....they might as well just concede to any left handed pitcher they see.

Why would Mauer want to come back after next year other than it's his hometown.If he goes.....Morneau will get out of town next.


----------



## TK33

that is what we were talking about watching the game today. Spann, M&M, Cuddyer, Kubel, and maybe even Nathan will want out soon. This off-season could be make or break for the organization for the next 4-5 seasons. Like you said earlier Ken, why could they not get rid of some of these "prospects". The offense has been fairly good, it is hard to say when they are always playing from behind.

I have no clue why Delmon Young is not playing AA ball. He is just bad, he did have a hr today but big deal, Crede has done just what he always does, hit 240 and spend half the year on the dl. When he is healthy he is good, but he is never healthy. This just has not been twins baseball. Slow, lazy and sloppy. I never thought a twins staff would leave this many pitches over the middle of the plate, and always be behind in the count.


----------



## Colt

Just think, now you guys have the purple to look forward to. Lets see, steroids, assault, rape, running traffic cops over, marijuana, boat cruises, DUIs. Yep, there's lot's to be proud of about the purple!


----------



## 9manfan

Colt said:


> Just think, now you guys have the purple to look forward to. Lets see, steroids, assault, rape, running traffic cops over, marijuana, boat cruises, DUIs. Yep, there's lot's to be proud of about the purple!


Are you always this positive about life,


----------



## Colt

9manfan said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, now you guys have the purple to look forward to. Lets see, steroids, assault, rape, running traffic cops over, marijuana, boat cruises, DUIs. Yep, there's lot's to be proud of about the purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always this positive about life,
Click to expand...

Just naming half of the roster.

I just heard a report that diva quatro is going to be a Vike afterall. So now you can add arrogant, selfish douchebag to the list.


----------



## Colt

I know! Maybe now they can have a Super Bowl record of 0-5!

PURPLE PRIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye

Colt said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, now you guys have the purple to look forward to. Lets see, steroids, assault, rape, running traffic cops over, marijuana, boat cruises, DUIs. Yep, there's lot's to be proud of about the purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always this positive about life,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just naming half of the roster.
> 
> I just heard a report that diva quatro is going to be a Vike afterall. So now you can add arrogant, selfish douchebag to the list.
Click to expand...

I got news for you, all of the crap that happens in MN happens elsewhere too. You certainly hear more about the teamthat is closest to where you are, but don't think that the majority of NFL teams don't have the same issues...........except for the losing part!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Colt said:


> Just think, now you guys have the purple to look forward to. Lets see, steroids, assault, rape, running traffic cops over, marijuana, boat cruises, DUIs. Yep, there's lot's to be proud of about the purple!


You seem to be real good at posting up crap that has nothing to do with the topic. uke:


----------

